# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου αναζητά Ηλεκτρολόγο ή Μηχανολόγο Μηχανικό

## matthew

Μόλις είδα την αγγελία άνοιξα το θέμα. Περισσότερα εδώ: https://www.eef.edu.gr/el/nea/aggeli...yma-eygenidou/

----------

kioan (04-11-20)

----------

